# My Petting Zoo



## EbbynRaven (Feb 6, 2009)

LOL... My petting zoo, or the funny farm... or thats way my mom calls it. I have a 110lb male rotty cross named bronx. A 50lb female sheperd cross named Jersey. Two cats... a black and white male named Smug and a female tigerstripe named Squeaks. And when they are weaned I will have two female Berkshire Dumbo Fancy Rats named Raven and Ebby. Thats it for now........... FOR NOW..... lol


----------

